

Pros & cons of IDN ccTLD vs .com for startups e.g. disk.io vs diskio.com? - josephcooney

Does anyone have any thoughts on the relative merits of international country code top-level domains (.io, .gg, .ws etc) vs Plain 'ole .com for startups e.g. disk.io vs diskio.com (particularly since it seems possible to get 'clever' IDN ccTLD names that form a single word relatively easily, whereas .com is more crowded)? I imagine in non-technical niches .com rules the roost, but I have no data to back that up. Also if I've already settled on my 'brand' and want to get keyword-rich domains for landing pages do off-beat TLDs work there too?
======
kls
I like them, they seem to (at least me) stick in my mind better because of the
catch to them but there is a level of technical novice on the net that in
those peoples mind equates the web to a .com. For them, even the smallest
change from their comfort zone can be daunting. So from my perspective, if you
are targeting a technical or younger market, go for it. If any significant
portion of your customer will be over 35 then you get into the cut of point
where they may have not grown up with a computer in their home and may not be
second nature to them, in that case I would opt for a .com.

